# Huge Cobia out running the markers. Wish we had a gaff!



## FLfishman (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## twtabb (Jan 7, 2014)

wow. Nice fish. Need bigger net.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice cobe. He was wore out by the time y'all got him in, too.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice one! gaff or 22 lol


----------



## vonnick52 (Jan 9, 2014)

pottydoc said:


> Nice cobe. He was wore out by the time y'all got him in, too.



That's the only way you want to bring one in the boat.  They will put a hurting on you, your boat, your cooler, your tackle.  

Sticking a big, green cobia with a gaff is one of the dumbest things I ever did in my 5-6 years working on boats, and I promise I'll never do it again.


----------



## tjchurch (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice fish man. Lots of fun.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice job pulling it off. That's a good cobia.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 10, 2014)

I started crackin up as soon as I saw the net, haha!!!!  "What you gonna do with that Capt?!?!"

Nice fish guys and way to overcome!  

Was that pipe insulation an anti-face smash device?


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 10, 2014)

vonnick52 said:


> That's the only way you want to bring one in the boat.  They will put a hurting on you, your boat, your cooler, your tackle.
> 
> Sticking a big, green cobia with a gaff is one of the dumbest things I ever did in my 5-6 years working on boats, and I promise I'll never do it again.



Been there, done that. More than once. Stuck a free swimming dolphin about 25-28 lbs once too. It wasn't  quite as "entertaining" as sticking a cobe, it was still an interesting few minutes. I was more than a little bit younger then.......


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 10, 2014)

I've worked on a bunch of charter boats out of Islamorada. Free gaffed and seen big fish free gaffed... The best approach is having one guy with the lid open to the in-deck livewell open and the fish, in one motion, put into the box and the door/lid shut. If you don't have some type fish box on the boat.. Have the cooler empty and ready. As soon as the fish goes in, shut the top and have someone sit on the top till the fish chills out. 

Big dolphin you can take the leader from the fishes mouth and bend him tight in a circle as close as you can to his tail and do a couple half hitches with the leader around his tail and it can't move.. On sportfish boats we always kept it in the corner of the back deck. Also, Be ready for a fight using any creative technique you can come up with. Fish bats are not frowned upon.

A gaff on the boat will be helpful too. lol


----------



## twtabb (Jan 10, 2014)

You have got to read this story about landing a green cobia. Don't be drinking anything when you read it.

http://www.bigbendfishing.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4174


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 11, 2014)

twtabb said:


> You have got to read this story about landing a green cobia. Don't be drinking anything when you read it.
> 
> http://www.bigbendfishing.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4174


X2 hillarious.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 11, 2014)

bluemarlin said:


> I've worked on a bunch of charter boats out of Islamorada. Free gaffed and seen big fish free gaffed... The best approach is having one guy with the lid open to the in-deck livewell open and the fish, in one motion, put into the box and the door/lid shut. If you don't have some type fish box on the boat.. Have the cooler empty and ready. As soon as the fish goes in, shut the top and have someone sit on the top till the fish chills out.
> 
> Big dolphin you can take the leader from the fishes mouth and bend him tight in a circle as close as you can to his tail and do a couple half hitches with the leader around his tail and it can't move.. On sportfish boats we always kept it in the corner of the back deck. Also, Be ready for a fight using any creative technique you can come up with. Fish bats are not frowned upon.
> 
> A gaff on the boat will be helpful too. lol


Never tried the leader thing with dolphin, I'll remember that for sure. I have done the "fish strait into the box" gig. It usually works. That was our plan on the first cobia I ever free gaffed, only we forgot to tell him. It worked great till I swung him into the boat, and he immediately flopped off the gaff. Cost us a broken tackle box and a couple rods.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 12, 2014)

bluemarlin said:


> Big dolphin you can take the leader from the fishes mouth and bend him tight in a circle as close as you can to his tail and do a couple half hitches with the leader around his tail and it can't move.. On sportfish boats we always kept it in the corner of the back deck.



You're the only other person I know that knows about this.  I follow it down from the rodtip though.  Its just a little easier to find but the results are the same.  Bent up fish in the corner ready for the box.....

Hey Blue, when do you wanna head to the stream for the First Annual Dolphin Rodeo?  1st place pays a hi-five and a mahi sammich (Id probably have ya licked anyway)


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 12, 2014)

It's called a sleeper rig.
The fastest way to do it is have a pre-rig made... Take a 2' section of 100# and tie a loop on one end and a 10/0 on the other. Lasso thru the loop around the fishes tail and take the big hook to his mouth. Done!
Get the baits back out.

ssi, I wouldn't bet against me. lol


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Hmmm....I dont think 2' is long enough for the 'phins I catch


----------



## captdave77 (Jan 20, 2014)

I can't wait for our Cobia run in Gulf Shores!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 24, 2014)

Whoa, whatta big 'un.  Good job on the video, too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2014)

twtabb said:


> You have got to read this story about landing a green cobia. Don't be drinking anything when you read it.
> 
> http://www.bigbendfishing.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4174





Ohhhhhhhh Laaaaaaawd, I laughed until I cried, a true classic, needs to be posted on the forum !!!!


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 24, 2014)

Here is one got off the gaff before I could get in fish box.  Result broken hatch cover, and had to clean for 30 minutes to get blood cleaned up.  They have to be right up there with a bull dolphin for tearing stuff up.


----------

